# Front Mount Snow Blowers Needed VA



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

We need front mounted Snow Blowers on tractors asap. 
This is for the state of VA! Please PM me With HP Tractor Size and Blower Size with Price. 

22405 Is Zip


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

What happened? Got a contract and now scrambling to get the equipment for the job requirements?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

New construction on interstate so they put up jersey walls with no where to plow or push snow too.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder if that was an oversight on their behalf? Either way it'll be good for you, or whoever gets the contract next, provided they are willing to pay for it.


----------

